# Math equations and other special formatting for Kindle



## Zero Angel (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Not sure how frequently math equations pop up in your books, but I was curious if anyone knew any way to include math equations with "special formatting" in Kindle?

Everything I try has the equations show up garbled or lose formatting. Researching forums, the "best" suggestion is to make each equation a picture file and embed it into the document. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 21, 2012)

Might be easiest to do it as an image if it is a complex equation. Otherwise, I don't know you could do it to ensure it comes out right on all screen. Will a Kindle recognize tables? You could try that.


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not sure about tables to orient everything. I was thinking more along the lines of superscripts, subscripts, pi, and all the other special symbols used in mathematics.


----------



## Devor (Sep 22, 2012)

Definitely make it an image.  No question.  Anything else runs into problems if people have tinkered their settings, like having a larger text size.

I use a free program called _Snipping Tool_ to take quick pictures of the stuff on my screen.  It's very easy and works really well.


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 22, 2012)

Devor said:


> Definitely make it an image.  No question.  Anything else runs into problems if people have tinkered their settings, like having a larger text size.
> 
> I use a free program called _Snipping Tool_ to take quick pictures of the stuff on my screen.  It's very easy and works really well.



Thanks! Not sure if I will need to go that route or not, but it is good to know about! I'm thinking there is a quick "equation -> picture" option in Word.


----------

